# She Did it Again



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, well, apparently our trip to "look" at some guns for feel today ended up with my mom special ordering a New Vaquero (can't blame her, I came within seconds of getting my G21). But she already hates the grips. So where can I get grips to fit this gun at a good price? Ruger New Vaquero in 357 mag. I think she wants white grips, but I'm not sure. Thanks!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

See Bob as he knows one of the best in the country at making stocks/grips for them cowboy guns. Good luck.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

For white grips, I'd have to say Cary Chapman (www.clccustomgrips.com) offers grips made from holly. This is a white wood that looks for all the world like ivory. Also, check out his other wood grips.

For white plastic, Eagle Grips or Ajax Custom offer fake ivory and stag.

But Cary's grips are works of art.

http://clccustomgrips.com/460jpg

Bob Wright


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow! Those are beautiful! I think I'm going to be saving up some money and getting her a nice set of those as a gift. Thanks!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

The gun has arrived! She picked it up yesterday. I have to tell you, I hope she gets attached to the black grips it came with because that is one sweet looking weapon just as it is.


----------

